# How do I order from this?



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Illinois, Missouri, Kansas, Iowa Delivery | My Pet Carnivore

Do I just go to the meeting place, order what I want, pay, and take it home?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you probably have to order beforehand so he has it on the truck.

You could email him - I had him deliver to our house a couple of times. He's an extremely nice man.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i would contact them. 

i've heard nothing but wonderful about this site.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

His storage freezer warehouse thingy was actually right up the street from me - I still had to order because he doesn't keep everything in stock. 

I agree with Re - you won't be disappointed. It's the best meat for my dogs I've ever gotten anywhere. In fact, I am not buying anything but boneless right now so I can get my freezer empty enough to order alot of meat and have it shipped. I really miss him since we moved from Indiana.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Could I feed chicken necks instead of backs or is there to big of a difference? I see he doesn't carry backs, but has necks. Then I would just buy the gold leaf chicken quarters from Wal-Mart for my alteration.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

The chicken necks I buy (not from that site) have the spine attached so they are a decent size but you can also buy just the neck which is small and easily swallowed whole by a larger dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Could I feed chicken necks instead of backs or is there to big of a difference? I see he doesn't carry backs, but has necks. Then I would just buy the gold leaf chicken quarters from Wal-Mart for my alteration.


It depends on your dogs - they are fairly large. If they chew like Rebel necks would be fine. But alot of people are uncomfortable feeding necks to larger dogs. I know they probably wouldn't get much teeth cleaning done on necks.

I couldn't get backs eitiher. I just used chicken quarters. In fact, I never bought a back by itself until I moved to Texas and got a wrong order because I just couldn't find them ANYWHERE up there. quarter have half backs on them, and you can adjust more/less bone with the rest of the quarter. 

I think I cut off about half the meat from the leg and thigh and fed it when their poops got too dry.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

My Pet Carnivore is great, I've ordered from them and have always been happy with the quality and company. You set up an account online, place your order, pay for it, and then show up at the delivery time and location to pick up your merchandise. When you set up an account and place an order, they contact you through email, and give you any extra info/ updates needed for your order, pick up, and delivery. You can also always email them with any questions or concerns, they return emails pretty quickly.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

My Lab would be the one who could be hindered by eating a neck, but at least I could give my Border Collie a mix up between necks and quarters.
Would it hurt to try giving Emma a neck? Maybe just see what she does with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> My Lab would be the one who could be hindered by eating a neck, but at least I could give my Border Collie a mix up between necks and quarters.
> Would it hurt to try giving Emma a neck? Maybe just see what she does with it.


whole necks are pretty huge. what trouble would your lab have, do you suppose?

my malia has woofie teeth. she does great with necks.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

magicre said:


> whole necks are pretty huge. what trouble would your lab have, do you suppose?
> 
> my malia has woofie teeth. she does great with necks.


The only trouble she might have is wanting to gulp, but I have given her a turkey leg and wing before(separate times) and she chewed them up normally. Just wouldn't want her to choke.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> The only trouble she might have is wanting to gulp, but I have given her a turkey leg and wing before(separate times) and she chewed them up normally. Just wouldn't want her to choke.


i get it....lamb and pork necks are huge. 

i'd try it and you can always take it from her if she starts to think she can actually swallow whole an entire neck.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Order and pay online. I've met Paul and Suzanne a few times, and they are ridiculously nice.

Xellil-I asked on Facebook about store front hours, and they are planning on doing them 11-5 eventually at their Fountain Square warehouse. Sqeeee!!! I live about 20 minutes from there. I might try for a part time job!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think she's talking about the small chicken necks, Re?

I would give it. Shoot, I gave them to my doxie - she's been swallowing them whole since we've been on raw. In fact, I quit giving them to her because she stopped chewing them, period - down the hatch in about 2 seconds. And since when i give bones I want some teeth cleaning at the same time, I'm giving her different bones now.

My concern would be something that could actually get lodged in a throat, and I don't think a chicken neck is a much of a danger for a large dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Neeko said:


> Order and pay online. I've met Paul and Suzanne a few times, and they are ridiculously nice.
> 
> Xellil-I asked on Facebook about store front hours, and they are planning on doing them 11-5 eventually at their Fountain Square warehouse. Sqeeee!!! I live about 20 minutes from there. I might try for a part time job!


That would be cool - they were just getting ready to go to Fountain Square when we moved. If nothing else you could work for cheap or free dog food!

I wonder if anyone from that company would have interesting in opening a franchise down here. I might look into it, as I seem to have alot of extra time one my hands.

And the local supplier doesn't hold a candle to them.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Could I feed chicken necks instead of backs or is there to big of a difference? I see he doesn't carry backs, but has necks. Then I would just buy the gold leaf chicken quarters from Wal-Mart for my alteration.


They also sell duck and turkey necks. The only product I've been remotely disappointed with is the beef chunks.

I know ground isn't the best, but you have to eventually try the tripe supermix. My dogs go ape poop for it, even more so than plain tripe..


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Order online, and for shipping method, select pick-up and choose your location. As a first time customer, you will have to either pay by credit card in advance, or in cash at the time of pick-up. After that, you can pay however you want (including check at the time of pick-up). I too have met Paul and Suzanne, super nice. If you call or email with any questions, someone will get back to you quickly. And it is awesome quality meat.

I would not feed the chicken necks to a lab. I ordered them my first time I ordered from MPC (b/c I was totally new to feeding raw and new nothing), and ended up giving them to a friend to give to her JRT. Did not feel comfortable feeding them to my labs. You can use chicken quarters only for your first protein, I did and I've actually never fed chicken backs. When the poop got a bit dry, I fed some boneless chicken breast, and then we moved on to turkey necks. You can also order turkey necks from MPC which would be a great second protein. But I get them for cheaper from my local grocery store, they let me order in bulk 30lbs at a time. 

You will be pleased with MPC, I just picked up a large order on Friday, I order something every month.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I think she's talking about the small chicken necks, Re?
> 
> I would give it. Shoot, I gave them to my doxie - she's been swallowing them whole since we've been on raw. In fact, I quit giving them to her because she stopped chewing them, period - down the hatch in about 2 seconds. And since when i give bones I want some teeth cleaning at the same time, I'm giving her different bones now.
> 
> My concern would be something that could actually get lodged in a throat, and I don't think a chicken neck is a much of a danger for a large dog.


i'd be concerned with small chicken necks and large dogs.....

thanks for clearing that up, nikie.


----------

